# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Phay ren wizards mach3 rất đơn giản

## legiao

Hôm trước thấy có bác hỏi phay ren trong mach 3 nên hôm nay có thời gian viết bài hướng dẫn cho các bác chưa biết thôi nhé,xin các lão làng đừng chém em.

----------

anhcos, CKD, huanpt, QuyND, trungga

----------


## legiao

Bác nào ở vùng sâu thì làm theo cách của em nhé
Đầu tiên muốn phay ren thì phải có con dao mà không phải chổ nào cũng có bán nên em lấy cây taro ren 8mm cán 6mm hoặc lớn hơn ,bước ren1.5 hoặc 2 mài bỏ chừa lại 1ren đẹp trai là được

----------

CKD, Hoangdesign, huyquynhbk

----------


## legiao

Sau đó vào wizards trong mach3 kéo tuột xuống có cô nàng thread milling run cô ấy thì ra bộ khung ren

----------


## legiao

Nhập thông số cần cắt vào bộ khung,nhập phần nào bấm enter phần đó xong post code lên hình bấm exit để nó load gcode vào chạy thôi mặt định dao ở tâm phôi.bác nào không biết tiếng anh thì xem tiếng em nhé

Chử xấu quá sợ các bác nhìn không ra
Major/minor dia=đường kính ren cần cắt nhập vào gỏ enter
Depth=độ sâu ren từ mặt phôi xuống trục z
Pilch for mm=bước ren
Feedrate= tốc độ cắt theo trục xy
Rapid height = độ cao nhất dao lên khi di chuyển không cắt
Tool dia=đường kính dao
Units= hệ inch hay mm
Climb mill= bắt đầu cắt từ trên xuống
Conv mill= từ dưới cắt lên
Ínide =ren trong
Outside=ren ngoài
Right hand=ren xuôi
Left hand=ren ngược
Coolant= ren côl

----------

doanthienthinh, haignition, huanpt, Luyến, nnk, spkt2004

----------

